# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Promenades chiien sur Paris ou proche 94

## cactusse

Bonjour,je passe ce message pour ma maman en pre retraite,elle adore les animaux mais ne peut pour des questions de logement avoir de chien
elle propose des sorties dans la journee pendant que vous travaillez
elle habite le 12eme limite Charenton,mais peut se deplacer sur tout Paris
merci

----------


## cactusse

Personne n est interessee?

----------


## ChatouPension

Quels sont ses tarifs ?

----------


## cactusse

Elle ne demande rien,elle a du temps libre ne travaillant que quelques heures

----------


## Héol

Je passe son numéro de téléphone à toutes les personnes qui recherchent justement quelqu'un de sérieux pour promener leur chien, et j'en rencontre de temps en temps quand je vais au parc avec mes chiennes. ::

----------


## lénou

Avez-vous une adresse ou un numéro de téléphone à donner aux personnes intéressées? Merci

----------


## cactusse

oui bien sur 
06.60.38.52.58

----------


## cactusse

UP

----------


## cactusse

Pour ma part,si ça peut depanner,je peux garder UN chien le soir du reveillon,noel ou 31

----------


## cactusse

Up
toujours d actu

----------


## cactusse

Up personne?

----------


## lénou

Bonjour, votre maman pourrait-elle nourrir un lapin et un cochon d'inde dans le 14ème de temps en temps, à des périodes définies? Merci

----------


## cactusse

Oui bien sur

----------


## cactusse

UPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## matitine

Sinon ta maman veut pas aider un chien qui sait pas rester seul en devenant sa FA? 
Je vais reprendre le travail, le chien que j'ai en FA va falloir qu'on s'en sépare/pension si l'asso accepte.

Alors, je demande partout...Il est génial, c'est son seul défaut.

----------


## Vero94

L'école des chiens guides de Paris (12iéme) fait des promenades de chiens les mardi,mercredi et samedi.
Vous pouvez les contacter.

----------


## cactusse

D accord merci

----------


## Misscoco

Je t'ai envoyé un MP  ::

----------


## ChatouPension

Des nouvelles depuis mars

----------


## cactusse

Elle cherche encore elle promene un chien mais a encore du temps

----------


## cactusse

UP

----------


## cactusse

UP
egalement possible vers Argenteuil dans l apres midi ou fin de matinee

----------


## ChatouPension

Toujours d'actualité ?

----------


## ChatouPension

Des nouvelles ?

----------


## cactusse

Up

Elle proméne mais ne peut garder a son domicile

----------


## Marieval

Bonjour Cactusse, 
Peut-être que ta maman pourrait aussi s'inscrire sur "Emprunte mon toutou" ? 
C'est un site qui met en relation gratuitement des promeneurs et des actifs manquant de temps pour sortir leurs toutous  :Smile:  
J'y suis inscrite, c'est sympa, on rencontre des gens pas loin de chez soi  :Smile: 
Bonne journée !

----------

